# bit lost after negative cycle..



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm kinda feeling lost after negative cycle  It was our first attempt - we thought we were going to be going icsi but at the last min we had regular ivf went through egg collection but no fertilisation (had 8 eggs)   so now I'm kinda between wanting to try again straight away or not trying at all as I think if we didn't get fertiliation this time - will we get it next time with icsi? Has this happened to anyone else? Also i'm from Belfast and we only get one free go on NHS so it will be about £4000 to try icsi, is this paid off at beginning of tx or as it goes on? Still a bit new to all this.


----------



## NickyRich (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi hun, sending    .  It's so awful isn't it.  Have just had my third failed attempy and it's a draining journey-emotionally and physically!  We have had ICSI twice as they felt due to the sperm sample from hubby on the day, ICSI was the best option.  Both times, we have had good fertilisation rates-100% on this recent cycle. The problems seem to be with implantation for us.  It is a hard decision to out yourselves through it again and my advice would be to give yourself a few weeks before you make it.  Be kind to yourselves.  We paid privately once and they charged the full amount at the end but I don't know if this is standard or if it depends on the clinic xxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

nic, first time we had split ivf/icsi, we had 4 fertilise out of 11,bfn,  second time, all icsi, 6 fertilised out of 7, bfp. 
so things can get better after a 'dress rehearsal' first go!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks NickyRich & goldbunny - sometimes I feel like no one really understands what we go through - this website is a godsend! 

NickyRich I hope you get a BFP soon, it is a bit of a draining journey, I felt during the tx me and DH were closer than ever but when its a negative cycle it is hard to pick yourself up & no one ever told me about the effect it would have on your body after EC - I didn't go to transfer but I still looked about 5 months preg for about 2 weeks after - just starting to go down, - felt very awkward going back to work! Also We were going for ICSI but I think there was a bit of a mix up - one doctor referred us for ICSI as one of my DH samples came back a bit abnormal but we were then told we were down for IVF as that was what we had consented for but another nurse told us it was ICSI on the computer   - but I think on the day of EC my DH's sample was sufficient for IVF so that's what we went for but if we go next time it will defo be ICSI. 

Also goldbunny - thanks for the message and congrats on the bfp!!   Its great to hear positive stories from ppl who have been through tx as it's not a easy journey to go through but hopefully worth it in the end. xxx


----------



## Char3238 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi nic, we are in the same boat, went for EC on Friday ha 11 eggs 10 were 
Mature and a good sample from DH. The phone went on Saturday am and we were told we had zero fertilization and that the sperm were not binding with the eggs. Needless to say we were/are pretty broken emotionally. It was our first IVF attempt and have been told its icsi all the way now. We had to pay for ivf and will have to find the money for icsi too as it is almost a 4 year wait list for us and even then we only get one shot. Just feel a bit lost at the moment hopefully the next appt at the hospital will answer some questions for both you And I.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Char, 

  Its heart breaking isn't it   I just felt so cheated like we weren't even given a chance - the embryologist told us when he rang they didn't know the reason and everything looked fine but I'm hoping they have more answers when we go for review appt on the 8th of Nov, let me know how you get on also, hopefully it'll will help us decide the next step though I have heard some stories on here from ppl who went through the same as us and then got a bfp - so I am trying to stay positive   I'm not sure how long our waiting list is here - where did you go for ivf? we only get one free go here, it really is a post code lottery, I don't know how we are going to fund our next cycle   xxx


----------



## Char3238 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Nic  

Yeah it sucks majorly and each day just drags now, we are still waiting to hear from my consultant re a follow up as she is away this week (sods law!) I think that makes it worse as we have so many questions but no answers. We also are at a loss as to why icsi wasn't done, we consented and the analasys done on DH sperm before ivf suggested it was a possibility so we should be prepared for half the eggs to be Ivf and half icsi so we just assumed that would happen but I guess that they had no reason to think it wouldn't work if the eggs and sperm all looked good. To be fair the embryologist and fertility nurses are superb and so supportive and I don't want to change clinics. We are at st hellier and the bridge centre. What about you Nic?  Also wondering how to fund the icsi it's more money than the ivf. Think the car may be for the chop!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Char 

We are at RFC Belfast  - we are the same a bit confused but can’t really fault anyone – the nurses and doctor’s were great and I guess maybe they thought the sample was sufficient for IVF but again  why not do half and half or just play safe and do ICSI?  I thought in the back of my head what if none fertilise as we have been TTC’ng for 4 years – using clearblue monitor etc etc but still such a shock to the system! We are the same about funding – thinking if we go again we will try and maybe save half and get a loan for the remaining. We have also been considering adoption but I think we should maybe try once more – just as we haven’t done ICSI, we’d maybe always think what if?  xxxx


----------

